# Basic Training for Home



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

There's really no command order - I like to "catch" a puppy doing what comes natural (sitting, laying down, running up to me), and click/treat. You don't have to use a clicker, you can just say "good girl!" as the marker (or "yes!"), but using a clicker is much faster because your puppy "gets it" quicker with a clicker.

I train one thing at a time when doing a "formal" training session (which, for puppies, should be no more than 5 minutes at a time). However, training opportunities present themselves constantly all day long. For example, puppies frequently sit, and lay down. I take advantage of that, using the clicker as a marker, and treat each and every time that puppy sits, and/or lays down. They also come running whenever they see you, so that (recall) can be reinforced with a click and treat. Then, when they know the cue, I proof it in diverse environments, and then add distractions. Once the cue is added, I do frequent "doggy pushups" throughout the day (sit, down, stand, sit, down, stand). 

I find I teach "wait" before I train for a stay because "wait" comes up frequently (i.e. at doorways, at feeding time), saving "stay" for during a training session. Whatever works for you is just fine. The main thing is to keep it light and fun - for you and your puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The advice I was given was to use two different cues for Wait (meaning wait there for a moment till I tell you to do something, like Come", and Stay, meaning Stay as you are until I come back to you and give you the release word. As another poster found, you also have to teach the release word or the dog may just go on Staying! I think as long as you are teaching using happy, reward based methods (have you looked into clicker training - brilliant for small pups), it really does not make a lot of difference what order you teach things - Sit, Down, Wait, Stay is possibly the one used most often. One thing - if you intend to show your dog in conformation shows, it is worth teaching a really strong Stand as almost the first command (I use the French word Debut, to avoid confusion with the Ssss of Sit). This will then tend to become the default behaviour - a dog that has been taught to sit every time you stand still will sit in the show ring - not really what you want.

I would be starting leash training ASAP, while the puppy wants to be close to you all the time - same with recall. Call her to you at different times, in different places, gradually increasing the distance and then the distraction level, and have a scrummy treat and a love fest for her every time. And don't let it slip when she reaches adolescence! Having a dog that you can safely allow to run free, knowing she will always come to you when called, makes a HUGE difference to your life together in the years to come.

Jean Donaldson has a new book out - "How to train like a pro" - it looks excellent. And finally, have you looked into puppy classes locally? With such a young pup, you want one using only positive, reward-based methods, but there is nothing like watching others for picking up tips on how to do it (or not to do it!), and a spoo pup will probably be the star of the show in no time!

Most of all, have fun together! She is only a baby - a few minutes is a long time for her to concentrate. But I am sure you don't need telling that - you are obviously a caring, thoughtful poodle-mum!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

leash training was the first thing i taught before anything else.


----------



## kimstm (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! Every day she seems a little bit better. I have been working on stay, walk away and then saying come. I wonder now if I need to do wait or could wait/stay be the same thing and come be the release word? Any tricks on teaching lying down? Do you say lie down or just down? If you use just down, then what do you say if the puppy jumps up on someone? Also any tips on leash training?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found I used Down to mean "Don't jump up", so I taught mine "Flat" for lie down. Very easy - treat in front of the nose, slowly lowered to the floor. If the puppy backs up, try persuading her to reach for the treat under a stool or your stretched out leg, and then praise and treat like mad the moment she is flat. Leash training I have always done by never letting the puppy pull. The moment the leash goes taut, stop and change direction, making fun play noises to take the pup with you. At this age playing with you is the very best thing in the world, so it is not difficult. The mistake we all make is to reward at the end, rather than while the pup is actually doing what we want - have a pocket or pouch full of treats on the side that you walk your dog, and be generous! Remember to keep sessions short - she is still a baby, even if she is a poodle and soaking up lessons almost faster than you can think them up! And remember she doesn't understand words - teach her the behaviour you want by luring, or clicker training, and when she is doing it fairly reliably, use the word as she does it. That way she should associate the word with the action, rather than staring at you in perplexed confusion as you repeat a command that means absolutely nothing to her (been there, done that ...!)


----------

